# Refusing medical evaluation



## debodun (Feb 16, 2015)

Why do some people involved in accidents refuse to be evaluated by EMTS? I think I would INSIST on it!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 16, 2015)

Because they are afraid of the bill that will arrive the next day!


----------



## Josiah (Feb 16, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Because they are afraid of the bill that will arrive the next day!



Exactly!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes, the bill, that can sometimes be worse than the pain of the accident.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

No bill here in the UK.  But I'd still be examined even when visiting the US.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Because they are afraid of the bill that will arrive the next day!



Especially if you have managed to put a little bit away in savings or own a home....  It can all be taken.   If you have nothing to take... then that is of less concern.


----------



## jujube (Feb 17, 2015)

I saw a strange thing happen in a parking lot in January.  As I pulled up, there was an ambulance outside a restaurant and the crew was loading a lady into the back.  They closed the doors and started to drive away.  Then the ambulance stopped, the crew got out, opened the doors and unloaded the lady, who walked off on her own power, accompanied by a man who I assume was her husband or companion.   I'd love to know the story.  I would think that a crew would be within their legal rights to refuse to unload anyone before they reached the hospital......liability and all that.   On the other hand, I guess if you sign papers saying you've changed your mind about transport, they'd have to let you go.  I can see someone saying they weren't "in their right minds" when they signed the papers and going ahead and suing the ambulance company anyway......we have such a litigious society.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 17, 2015)

WHO called the ambulance in the first place?  THEY (whoever) is liable for the cost. IMO


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 17, 2015)

We have a special circumstance here in our county where most people are flown out rather than being treated at our local hospital. It has to do with us being rural and funding and all of that. Our hospital went from being a 75 bed hospital to 24 beds several years ago so most are flown out-especially after car accidents. That wil run you about 30,000-unless you have a policy with the life flight companies,of which there are 2. And you can`t choose which company comes,so you have to have a policy with both. Not too expensive-less than 100.00 per year for the entire family but I don`t fly,sooooooo....


----------



## jujube (Feb 17, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Yes, the bill, that can sometimes be worse than the pain of the accident.



Many, many years ago my late husband was taken to the hospital in an ambulance after a bicycle accident.  When I got the insurance statement, they said that the ambulance bill exceeded the average for ambulance bills in the area.  WTF?  There was one, count 'em ONE ambulance company in the whole area.  How do you exceed the "average" when you are the "average" due to being the sole provider?   Insurance companies will do anything to get out of paying.  They realize that there are a lot of people who will just roll over and say "Oh, well....I guess they won't pay...and there's nothing I can do about it..."


----------

